# Dungeon mapping software



## BeholderBurger (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

What dungeon mapping software do people recommmend?  I dont mind whether it is free or purchasable as long as it is highly recommended.

Cheers


----------



## knifie_sp00nie (Jun 17, 2009)

Depends on what you mean by mapping software. Do you mean virtual tabletop or software used to draw maps?

For virtual tabletop MapTool is probably tops if your focus is on maps. FantasyGrounds is also good, but doesn't have as many map features.

For creating maps, I like vector graphics programs. Adobe Illustrator is my choice, but Inkscape is free and very good. Photoshop is in there too. A good free work-alike is Paint.Net.


----------



## kitsune9 (Jun 17, 2009)

BeholderBurger said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What dungeon mapping software do people recommmend?  I dont mind whether it is free or purchasable as long as it is highly recommended.
> 
> Cheers




I have both Campaign Cartographer 3 and Dundjinni. My personal recommendation is Dundjinni as my learning curve on it was significantly less than CC3; however, CC3 does have a lot of features that Dundjinni doesn't have that if you have the time, you can create some really cool-looking maps. 

I know that some people on the boards here will swear by CC3 only or Dundjinni, but again, I think they are both really good programs, but for me, the learning curve on Dundjinni was really easy to get some decent maps going.

I don't know of the other tools though, I'm sure that some other mapping software is out there that's cool too.


----------



## ShadoWWW (Jun 17, 2009)

I have to agree Dundjinni and CC3 (and its plugin Dungeon Designer 3) are both great programs. However, I prefer CC3. 

The learning curve for CC3 is longer than the curve for Dundjinni. And if you want fully exploit CC3 for dungeons, you really want its plugin Dungeon Designer 3 as well. Once you explore options CC3 offers, you most likely want its plugins City Designer 3 and Cartographer's Annuals as well. And it's pretty packet. However, if you decide to spend the money and learn the course, you will be able to make the most beautiful maps you could ever imagine and it will be a piece of cake. 

Trust me. If you buy the CC3, DD3 and CD3 and invest time to learn them, you will never regret the spent money and you will be fully satisfied.


----------



## Bumbles (Jun 17, 2009)

Just to offer something different:

Autorealm/


----------



## BeholderBurger (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I'm working on Dundjinni atm but will probably go for CC3 or the dungeon equivalant at some future point.


----------



## Stoat (Jun 18, 2009)

If you go with CC3, watch/read as many tutorials as you can.  Youtube has a bunch of them.

As others have stated, CC3 has a steep learning curve, but it's very powerful and can make gorgeous maps.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 18, 2009)

I use CC3 (and the add-ons and annuals) for all my mapping and highly recommend it. I also don't think the learning curve is nearly as high as it used to be with previous versions of the program. I suggest taking a look at the video tutorials for CC3 and DD3 over at Profantasy before you buy because they really show off a lot of what you can do with the software (and more importantly, how you can do it):

No matter what software you choose, be sure to check out The Cartographers Guild, a very helpful and friendly online community of RPG mappers who will be more than willing to help you out and give you advice.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 18, 2009)

Second the  Cartographer's Guild for thoughts too. 

Profantasy's Campaign Cartographer 3
NBOS Fractal Mapper
AutoRealms
Dundjinni
Photoshop

I always say, download the demos and play around a bit to find with one works for you, every mapper has different needs and does things a bit different.  Find the one that best fits your needs!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2009)

And there I thought the genre was called Pen & Paper for a reason... 

J/K

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Totte (Jun 18, 2009)

*Tools*

OK, I'm on Mac OS X, but I've been using OmniGraffle for building maps and adding props and details, some Dundjinni for map making and some different image editing apps for creating/cutting props and textures.

Also, I render objects in Cheetah 3D and Bryce (specially trees in Bryce).
And don't forget, the forums at dundjinni is full of user creates props, ready to be put onto your maps top make the come alive.

You can check out the battle maps I've done here: 4E Adventures

cheers,

// Totte


----------



## Toxic_Rat (Jun 18, 2009)

*Dungeon software*

If you're looking for resources on using the WotC dungeon tiles, check out dungeon_tiles : D&D Dungeon Tile Maps (WotC) .


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone know of an easy hex map generator to make area maps?


----------



## kitsune9 (Jun 18, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Anyone know of an easy hex map generator to make area maps?




I don't know if this program is easy, but you can try the hex map maker at ink well ideas (Inkwell Ideas).

You can make the retro maps that were common in the basic D&D games.

Dundjinni can create hex maps too, but I think it's strength is definitely more in square grids.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## BeholderBurger (Jun 18, 2009)

What I am after specifically is dungeon mapping software rather than land and sea cartography (although in future that may come in handy). I use my laptop for all my adventure notes and this takes up quite a bit of space so I find that my maps are ontop of and around my laptop which can be a pain. Does anybody use ProFantasy's Dungeon Designer 3? Is it an add-on to CC3 or is it a stand alone? Is it any good? I notice their bundle pack is over a hundred quid. Seems a bit steep but If there is nothing else out there of this quality I guess it may be worth it.


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Jun 18, 2009)

kitsune9 said:


> I don't know if this program is easy, but you can try the hex map maker at ink well ideas (Inkwell Ideas).




If its not easy and you have a specific suggestion to make it better, post or pm me.  Thanks for thinking of it!  (Look for the "Hexographer" links in the linked page's left sidebar.)


----------

